# Mechatronics Principles and Applications



## noureldiien (24 نوفمبر 2012)

كتاب رائع فى الميكاترونيكس

*Mechatronics Principles and Applications *



Auteur: Godfrey C. Onwubolu 
Editeur : Butterworth-Heinemann
pages:664
Format df
​

Mechatronics is a core subject for engineers, combining elements of mechanical and electronic engineering into the development of computer-controlled mechanical devices such as DVD players or anti-lock braking systems. This book is the most comprehensive text available for both mechanical and electrical engineering students and will enable them to engage fully with all stages of mechatronic system design. It offers broader and more integrated coverage than other books in the field with practical examples, case studies and exercises throughout and an Instructor's Manual. A further key feature of the book is its integrated coverage of programming the PIC microcontroller, and the use of MATLAB and Simulink programming and modelling, along with code files for 
downloading from the accompanying website.

​الرابط

Livres أ‰lectroniques

​


----------



## ha abdou (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Merci


----------



## eng_abbas_2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عنيد سليم (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noureldiien (20 أبريل 2013)

وجزاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## mhd abdou (29 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اريد المساعدة في ايجاد godfrey onwubolu mechatronics principles and applications 
solutions manuals
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (23 يوليو 2015)

شكرا لك، بارك الله فيك


----------

